# Error "loading operating system" for booting from any device



## maxxxx (Nov 16, 2017)

Hi! Im installing FreeBSD-11.1-RELEASE-amd64 into sata-hdd (500G) for my amd-machine, use manual disk partition. 3 sections (boot, swap & main fs) created automatically with press <auto> button in Partition Editor, use gpt label. After install, any device not booting and error message "loading operating system".  Im searching solutions in forums,  peoples talks about modified bios-mode to IDE Native, its no solved my problem.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 16, 2017)

You're not booting from the disk but from something else, USB stick left in perhaps? Or you have a slightly older system that doesn't seem to understand GPT. Have you tried with MBR?


----------



## maxxxx (Nov 16, 2017)

After the installation of FreeBSD, none of the media is not loaded. Hard disk is also not loaded. Disconnect the hard drive with freebsd allows you to boot from cd or usb. Freebsd installation to another hard disk again leads to impossibility of loading. I thought the problem might be the partitions, but the choice of the MBR causes a warning that the mbr is not supported by this equipment.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 16, 2017)

maxxxx said:


> but the choice of the MBR causes a warning that the mbr is not supported by this equipment.


That would be odd. I've never seen support for GPT while not supporting MBR. The other way around is more common. 

Does this machine use UEFI or BIOS? If it's UEFI did you enable CSM? Did you turn off SafeBoot?


----------



## maxxxx (Nov 16, 2017)

With select MBR, writing: "This partition scheme (MBR) is not bootable on this platform. Are you sure you want to proceed?". I understand that this means that the partitioning scheme is not supported?  Im use BIOS award. SafeBoot option not found in my bios


----------



## maxxxx (Nov 25, 2017)

Once established. Not even sure I know why. Presumably, it was necessary to observe two conditions: to put it on the first hard disk and use mbrIm successfully install.


----------

